# postal strike



## pc2001 (29 Mar 2004)

Hi I'm been forced to take an unpaid week off from work this week because of the postal strike can I get socila welfare for this week?


----------



## Elcato (29 Mar 2004)

I believe so but go to your local SW office straight away and sign. They can advise you.


----------



## whocares (29 Mar 2004)

What the story with credit card and other bills not being delivered due to the strike.

Have any of the banks/utility companies involved given any indications as to how they are going to handle the non-delivery of bills?


----------



## Hunny (30 Mar 2004)

I don't think that too many people have even noticed that there is a strike on.

Do we actually need the likes of the CWU or any other union for that matter anymore?


----------



## Elcato (30 Mar 2004)

> Have any of the banks/utility companies involved given any indications as to how they are going to handle the non-delivery of bills?


They have advertised in the press trying to get people to pay online or use 24 hour banking. Ironically, the press have made a big gain here on advertisement so they're getting a nice windfall. I would doubt very much any CC company will not actually charge you for being in debit as a result of not getting your bill thru' the post, so beware.


----------



## stobear (30 Mar 2004)

*Visa*

Called UB Visa yesterday to document 1 transaction on my bill, as it hadn't arrived and I needed to claim back on company expenses, as the call centre was in the UK, they weren;t aware of the postal strike in Ireland, so if I hadn;t paid it off by DD, it was tough on me! Be proactive!


----------



## Su (31 Mar 2004)

*postal strike in Ireland*

I suppose we could all claim later on as having suffered 'Post Traumatic Stress Disorder'.


----------



## Elcato (31 Mar 2004)

*Re: postal strike in Ireland*



> I suppose we could all claim later on as having suffered 'Post Traumatic Stress Disorder'.


:lol


----------



## John M (31 Mar 2004)

The Postal Dispute is not a strike. A strike is when workers withdraw their labour. The Postal Dispute is a l Lock-Out as management have suspended staff at the DMC.


----------



## wavejumper (31 Mar 2004)

*lock out*

_Personally abusive comments deleted - Fee free to repost without the insults_


----------



## purple (1 Apr 2004)

*postal workers*

Even though I consider the term "semi state worker" an oxymoron I must say that the action and attitude of the management of An Post is incredible. They have run their company badly for years putting aside 40 odd million for restructuring that hasn't happened, investing badly and losing millions and now they seek to change overnight a work practice that has become the norm over many years.
To say It is good management to get rid of this overtime bill because it costs 500k a week (they loose 600k a week) is not the point. The point is how can anyone running a company allow that situation to develop. 
Good management looks ahead  and sees the problems before they cost that sort of money.
In as much as I would criticize workers in the private and semi state sectors for not living in the real world the same criticism has to be leveled at the management. Any company in the private sector would get the postmen to cover larger areas, keep paying the overtime and reduce their numbers through natural wastage or voluntary redundancies. A higher return per unit labor cost in an job that has to be done manually.


----------



## wavejumper (1 Apr 2004)

*rainyday*

aye, fair enough, it was a bit out of order, apologies.

...funnily enough today I got my post delivered, cc bills and a usb momeory card Ihad ordered on the net...is the strike over or whats the story?


----------



## The Snork Maiden (1 Apr 2004)

*post rec'd*

Me too, got two items of post (both cheqs) in today!!!!

Could believe it. postmark dated 31.03.04!

could this be the beginning of the end?


----------

